# Not mine but pretty cool Gheenoe with SAILS



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol
I saw that the other day while searching through Craigslist.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm going to call it... looks TIPPY!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Someone should post a pic of it in here just in case it gets sold, or the ad expires, this thread wouldn't be useless.
You know what they say, "This Thread is Useless Without Pics".


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

a gheenoe with sails ??? whats the world coming too? :  ;D


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Here they are!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Interesting setup. Looks like they are using a windsurfer sail and mast.


----------

